# 13.1-RELEASE upgrade issue from source



## matt.lager (May 17, 2022)

Trying to build 13.1-RELEASE on a 13.0-RELEASE-p11 system for a source base upgrade... Running into the following during "make -j16 buildworld", unexpected... Any thoughts?


```
FreeBSD gw1.lynxcom.io 13.0-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 #7 releng/13.0-n244800-d7fd130ebe5: Tue Apr 12 10:19:19 CDT 2022     mlager@xxx:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
--- Serialization/ASTWriterDecl.o ---
c++  -target x86_64-unknown-freebsd13.1 --sysroot=/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp -B/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin  -O2 -pipe -fno-common -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/lib/clang/libclang -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/lib/clang/libllvm -I/usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/clang/lib/Basic -I/usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/clang/lib/Driver -I/usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/clang/include -DCLANG_ENABLE_ARCMT -DCLANG_ENABLE_STATIC_ANALYZER -I/usr/src/lib/clang/include -I/usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/llvm/include -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -DHAVE_VCS_VERSION_INC -DNDEBUG -DLLVM_DEFAULT_TARGET_TRIPLE=\"x86_64-unknown-freebsd13.1\" -DLLVM_HOST_TRIPLE=\"x86_64-unknown-freebsd13.1\" -DDEFAULT_SYSROOT=\"\" -DLLVM_TARGET_ENABLE_AARCH64 -DLLVM_TARGET_ENABLE_ARM -DLLVM_TARGET_ENABLE_MIPS -DLLVM_TARGET_ENABLE_POWERPC -DLLVM_TARGET_ENABLE_RISCV -DLLVM_TARGET_ENABLE_X86 -DLLVM_NATIVE_ASMPARSER=LLVMInitializeX86AsmParser -DLLVM_NATIVE_ASMPRINTER=LLVMInitializeX86AsmPrinter -DLLVM_NATIVE_DISASSEMBLER=LLVMInitializeX86Disassembler -DLLVM_NATIVE_TARGET=LLVMInitializeX86Target -DLLVM_NATIVE_TARGETINFO=LLVMInitializeX86TargetInfo -DLLVM_NATIVE_TARGETMC=LLVMInitializeX86TargetMC -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -gline-tables-only -MD -MF.depend.Serialization_ASTWriterDecl.o -MTSerialization/ASTWriterDecl.o -Wno-format-zero-length -fstack-protector-strong -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-error=unused-but-set-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-unused-local-typedef -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -Wno-parentheses -Qunused-arguments  -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -gline-tables-only -std=c++14    -stdlib=libc++ -Wno-c++11-extensions   -c /usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/clang/lib/Serialization/ASTWriterDecl.cpp -o Serialization/ASTWriterDecl.o
--- Sema/SemaExpr.o ---
Killed
*** [Sema/SemaExpr.o] Error code 137

make[6]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/clang/libclang
1 error

make[6]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/clang/libclang

make[5]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/clang

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib

make[3]: stopped in /usr/src

make[2]: stopped in /usr/src

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src

make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (May 17, 2022)

matt.lager said:


> Trying to build 13.1-RELEASE on a 13.0-RELEASE-p11 system for a source base upgrade... Running into the following during "make -j16 buildworld", unexpected... Any thoughts?


It's wrong, come on. First read exactly, what you must prepare to build the world.


----------



## matt.lager (May 17, 2022)

Dimitri Chuikov said:


> It's wrong, come on. First read exactly, what you must prepare to build the world.


I must have missed something and made some assumptions, will take a look, thank you for quick response.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (May 17, 2022)

matt.lager said:


> I must have missed something and made some assumptions, will take a look, thank you for quick response.








						build(7)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				











						Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## matt.lager (May 17, 2022)

matt.lager said:


> I must have missed something and made some assumptions, will take a look, thank you for quick response.


I'm following the exact procedures described in section 24.6 of the handbook referenced in /usr/src/UPDATING (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html), and am performing my build on a fresh source tree clones from releng/13.1. I reviewed release notes for 13.1 and I haven't seen any non-standard system preparation, unless I'm not understanding something being stated in /usr/src/UDPATING. Could you possibly give me some help as to where I should be looking, I would appreciate that.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (May 17, 2022)

matt.lager said:


> I'm following the exact procedures described in section 24.6 of the handbook referenced in /usr/src/UPDATING (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html), and am performing my build on a fresh source tree clones from releng/13.1. I reviewed release notes for 13.1 and I haven't seen any non-standard system preparation, unless I'm not understanding something being stated in /usr/src/UDPATING. Could you possibly give me some help as to where I should be looking, I would appreciate that.


first let's have a look, you have something in /usr/obj. if you have you delete all files from /usr/obj. and then we'll see if it's all right. /usr/share/mk/sys.mk


----------



## matt.lager (May 17, 2022)

Prior to anything I completely delete /usr/src and /usr/obj and then cloned releng/13.1... Then begin the buildworld. That's when I ran into the original error. I a attempting the build again with less jobs and to see if I run into the same issue. I will attempted the upgrade on another one of my systems as well to see if I see the same results.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2022)

What's in /etc/make.conf and/or /etc/src.conf?


----------



## covacat (May 18, 2022)

you may be running out of memory


----------



## matt.lager (May 18, 2022)

covacat said:


> you may be running out of memory


I feel this is the only explanation that makes sense... I redid the build and removed my -j4 and it finished fine. The odd part is that it bombed at the exact same place both times, which feels like it wouldn't have if it were memory related.

At any rate, I'm off and away, thanks everyone who contributed advice!


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2022)

matt.lager said:


> I feel this is the only explanation that makes sense... I redid the build and removed my -j4 and it finished fine. The odd part is that it bombed at the exact same place both times, which feels like it wouldn't have if it were memory related.


It begs the question, how much memory does this machine have? And how much swap is configured?


----------



## matt.lager (May 18, 2022)

SirDice said:


> It begs the question, how much memory does this machine have? And how much swap is configured?


It's only got 8 GB ram, and I've got 16GB of swap thrown at it... Not using ZFS either. It's just really a PF router, so not sure what my have happened, will have to experiment a bit.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2022)

matt.lager said:


> It's only got 8 GB ram, and I've got 16GB of swap thrown at it...


That should be more than enough. I've built world on systems with only 2GB without issues. 

To circumvent the issue, why didn't you do a binary upgrade with freebsd-update(8)?


----------



## matt.lager (May 18, 2022)

SirDice said:


> That should be more than enough. I've built world on systems with only 2GB without issues.
> 
> To circumvent the issue, why didn't you do a binary upgrade with freebsd-update(8)?


Mainly because I implement jails, which I know I can still do binary type upgrades, I've just trusted this method for so long... Also, I do make some small customizations to some pieces in source for some scenarios I have.


----------



## Argentum (May 18, 2022)

Dimitri Chuikov said:


> matt.lager said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to build 13.1-RELEASE on a 13.0-RELEASE-p11 system for a source base upgrade... Running into the following during "make -j16 buildworld", unexpected... Any thoughts?


All good here:


```
root@Rhodium ~# uname -a
FreeBSD Rhodium 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE fc952ac22 RHODIUM amd64
```


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for RHODIUM completed on Wed May 18 18:55:12 EEST 2022
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel(s)  RHODIUM built in 897 seconds, ncpu: 4, make -j4
--------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing kernel RHODIUM completed on Wed May 18 18:57:33 EEST 2022
--------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------

